# Is ITIL or PMI used in NZ?



## Joshua82 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi everyone, my wife and I are planning on emigrating from Canada to New Zealand in roughly three years. I currently work as an IT Change Manager working on Service Transition Management for a large Health Care entity. At my place of work we utilize both ITIL and the PMBOK to a strong degree and I have received training in both. 

So my basic question is this; is ITIL and the PMBOK (PMI) used in NZ? Is there a job market for IT Service Management folks or IT process managers?

Thank you!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Joshua82 said:


> Hi everyone, my wife and I are planning on emigrating from Canada to New Zealand in roughly three years. I currently work as an IT Change Manager working on Service Transition Management for a large Health Care entity. At my place of work we utilize both ITIL and the PMBOK to a strong degree and I have received training in both.
> 
> So my basic question is this; is ITIL and the PMBOK (PMI) used in NZ? Is there a job market for IT Service Management folks or IT process managers?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi there
In one word - yes. ITIL in particular is certainly a qualification that a number of my work colleagues have had.


----------



## Joshua82 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi topcat83, thank you for the reply. I am glad that ITIL is used in NZ. Any suggestions on where to begin looking for IT jobs?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Joshua82 said:


> Hi topcat83, thank you for the reply. I am glad that ITIL is used in NZ. Any suggestions on where to begin looking for IT jobs?


Yip - Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site.
It's where most jobs in NZ appear!


----------



## Joshua82 (Sep 13, 2013)

Great, thank you!


----------

